# Barnfind 1941 Schwinn B-model  straight bar done!



## PlasticNerd (Apr 9, 2022)

So I got the bike a couple weeks ago in Lodi California. Talk about crusty!! There was 1/2” of dust and dirt on all the top surfaces!! Was gonna leave it as found, but I could bring myself to do that!!!! So after 30 plus hours of soaking, washing, polishing, ultrasonic cleaning and reassembly here it is!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow. Nice work Gary!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2022)

not putting the ea streamline tl back on?


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 9, 2022)

When does it turn into the cantilever?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 9, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> not putting the ea streamline tl back on?



I have to see if I can find a red lens, I’m still cleaning it up it had a hornets nest inside it full of mud and hornet carcasses LOL


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 9, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> When does it turn into the cantilever?



Lol I had cantilevers on my mind this morning I was working on one and I’m trying to sell a frame but there’s no interest so I think I’ll restore it thanks for catching that for me lol


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 9, 2022)

Cantilever ay?? This must be the transformer edition? Schwinn did weird stuff 😜


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> I have to see if I can find a red lens, I’m still cleaning it up it had a hornets nest inside it full of mud and hornet carcasses LOL




these take a special lens, kinda tough to find, maybe you can make one...?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 9, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Cantilever ay?? This must be the transformer edition? Schwinn did weird stuff 😜



I fixed the title! Had my other canti out working on it. My brain hurtz !!!!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 9, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> these take a special lens, kinda tough to find, maybe you can make one...?



Maybe! I have a couple that are close, may have to grind to fit 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow! Quite a transformation.  Nice work Gary!😀😀


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 9, 2022)

Looks sharp!!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 9, 2022)

Miracle worker!  Ever thought of starting a church?  Being a Faith Healer?

HEEEEEALLLLLED!!!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 9, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Miracle worker!  Ever thought of starting a church?  Being a Faith Healer?
> 
> HEEEEEALLLLLED!!!!!



I’m more of an energy healer! Faith healing relies on divine energy , prayer and crystals , I prefer the scientific hands on method 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nick tures (Apr 9, 2022)

wow nice job looks great !!


----------



## 1439Mike (Apr 10, 2022)

Great job!


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks great amazing job I have one question did you repaint the red pin stripes?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 10, 2022)

I'd say that wins "dustiest barn find"!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 10, 2022)

Definitely worth the hard work put into this transformation… Looks awesome 👍


----------



## phantomVW (Apr 10, 2022)

Excellent job, well done!


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2022)

Love the "before" photo of the chain. Oh yeah, great job on the clean-up!


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes, that chain picture is priceless!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 11, 2022)

Excellent transformation!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 12, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> not putting the ea streamline tl back on?



Got it working!  I need to make a red domed lens!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 12, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Looks great amazing job I have one question did you repaint the red pin stripes?



I didn’t paint anything! Just really careful cleaning/polishing!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 12, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> I didn’t paint anything! Just really careful cleaning/polishing!!



GREAT FIND!  LOTS OF WORK TO BRING IT UP TO SNUFF!
CERTAINLY WORTH ALL THE EFFORT AND HARD WORK!
LOOKS GOOD ALL THINGS CONSIDERED!   LETS RIDE!
ENJOY!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 12, 2022)

WES PINCHOT said:


> GREAT FIND!  LOTS OF WORK TO BRING IT UP TO SNUFF!
> CERTAINLY WORTH ALL THE EFFORT AND HARD WORK!
> LOOKS GOOD ALL THINGS CONSIDERED!   LETS RIDE!
> ENJOY!



Thanks Wes!!! And the lock works 😎


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 12, 2022)

Fantastic before pics. Way to bring one back from the dead! Definitely worth the effort.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 13, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> these take a special lens, kinda tough to find, maybe you can make one...?



I made one today!! 😎


----------



## Gnarlymarley (Apr 16, 2022)

Dude you are a talented man. 
I have you bikes younger brother. Found it in similar condition last year.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 17, 2022)

So here’s the repaired working taillight mounted back on!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 17, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> When does it turn into the cantilever?



Much later into the 50's...


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 21, 2022)

That came out very nice!


----------



## fatbike (Apr 21, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> So I got the bike a couple weeks ago in Lodi California. Talk about crusty!! There was 1/2” of dust and dirt on all the top surfaces!! Was gonna leave it as found, but I could bring myself to do that!!!! So after 30 plus hours of soaking, washing, polishing, ultrasonic cleaning and reassembly here it is!! View attachment 1603443
> View attachment 1603444
> 
> View attachment 1603445
> ...



Something about a preserved bike with all its imperfections. It tells a story. What a neat bike!


----------

